# Ultra Racing Tower Brace Installed: black or red?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

First time I ever recall seeing a strut tower brace on any Cruze anywhere.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd definitely go with black.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Red would look good if it actually matches your paint but that would be difficult and if its just a shade off it would look way off. Go with black.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tomko said:


> First time I ever recall seeing a strut tower brace on any Cruze anywhere.


I have the same one on mine, in addition to a rear one as well, and a rear lower that connects the axle mounts.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I have the same one on mine, in addition to a rear one as well, and a rear lower that connects the axle mounts.


Don’t recall seeing them the last time we were both in Lordstown (2015).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I also have the front and rear uppers.

I left mine white though.


----------



## gopedxr7 (Nov 12, 2018)

i say red. but have it powder coated. holds up better than a rattle can


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Blasirl said:


>


Nice decal....lol


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

gopedxr7 said:


> i say red. but have it powder coated. holds up better than a rattle can


I agree with powder coat, but just to add to rattle cans, I've had better luck with ceramic paint (i.e. high temp paint, caliper paint). Definitely hold up better that standard cheap stuff in a can, but less color choice.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

I would go with a nice quality high gloss black to stand off from the red towers. I do like the thought of red, but agree with other posts about it having to match same shade as the towers.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jondaytona said:


> Nice decal....lol



I've added quite a few since then, but I liked it as well. Just can't put it on the outside, you know pseudo-respectability and all...


----------



## WyoCruze (Nov 7, 2019)

RoninDusette said:


> I just installed my tower brace today. 5 minute install. I don't like the white because it obviously doesn't fit the color scheme. I'm thinking black, but some cats are saying make it red. What do you think?


So, now that you have had the brace in for about a year how do you like it (independent of the color, lol) does it help the handling and cornering of the car? I am considering the same product for my 2012 Eco.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

WyoCruze said:


> So, now that you have had the brace in for about a year how do you like it (independent of the color, lol) does it help the handling and cornering of the car? I am considering the same product for my 2012 Eco.


Hooray! The forum isn't dead! 

So, the first thing I noticed pulling out of the driveway (because I am lowered) was that my car will left the opposing wheels that are closer to the ground (front-left, rear-right grounded, vice-versa). Which means it stiffened the car a LOT more in the front.The way back in, not so much, which makes sense. 

I ended up plasti dipping it black. I like the textured look of it. I really like it, and for the price, it's hard to argue with. I plan on doing their full line of stiffening parts within the next few months. If you buy them all at once they give you a killer discount.

I recently ordered new injectors and a flex fuel kit, and just wired my wideband up to my A/C pressure sensor wire for some WOT fun (just gotta nail the HP Tuners Scanner settings). 

But yeah. I like it. I took it through the east foothills of cali and up Mount Diablo, and it felt fantastic. Again, price being the main thing, I really like it.


----------



## WyoCruze (Nov 7, 2019)

RoninDusette said:


> Hooray! The forum isn't dead!
> 
> So, the first thing I noticed pulling out of the driveway (because I am lowered) was that my car will left the opposing wheels that are closer to the ground (front-left, rear-right grounded, vice-versa). Which means it stiffened the car a LOT more in the front.The way back in, not so much, which makes sense.
> 
> ...


Cool, I am fighting time on mine, has 135k on it so before I had HP and torque upgrades I am going to put in a new clutch and to the ZZP 12" brake conversion. Then I am looking at the bracing parallel to a ZZP stage I kits, a new mid-pipe, the ZZP intercooler kit and maybe the ported intake. I haven't finalized the order of work just yet. I don't plan to lower mine, too much road quality variation out here in Wyoming to keep a lowered rig from beating itself to death. lol The front fascia already is cracked from a rabbit strike at 75mph. I was looking at the front and rear brace kit through Cruze Culture and you are right, that is a great deal. I am still on the fence about the mid-body bracing, I will probably just to the front and rear. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would say add the Whiteline rear sway bar as well. To me that actually added more to my driving pleasure that the UR bars did. I have a setup similar to Ronin's, bars, lowered, red even. I do agree about being thoughtful of lowering though. My under carriage is getting a beating as I pull no punches because of it. I had briefly considered bags, but figured I be making my ride even more flaky and because I live in snowy salty Wisconsin, not a smart idea.

As for the color, I am looking at adding Accel coils and if I did. I'd probably powdercoat the bar yellow to match. If you are not great at painting, MBI auto offers front fascias pre-painted for a cheap price. The color might be off a shade, but it looks much better than the alternative.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

WyoCruze said:


> Cool, I am fighting time on mine, has 135k on it so before I had HP and torque upgrades I am going to put in a new clutch and to the ZZP 12" brake conversion. Then I am looking at the bracing parallel to a ZZP stage I kits, a new mid-pipe, the ZZP intercooler kit and maybe the ported intake. I haven't finalized the order of work just yet. I don't plan to lower mine, too much road quality variation out here in Wyoming to keep a lowered rig from beating itself to death. lol The front fascia already is cracked from a rabbit strike at 75mph. I was looking at the front and rear brace kit through Cruze Culture and you are right, that is a great deal. I am still on the fence about the mid-body bracing, I will probably just to the front and rear. Thanks for the response.


Word. I have the zzp intake, catless downpipe and midpipe, MSD ignition coil pack thing, ported intake manifold and PCV fix kit, zzp intercooler and piping, dumped on godspeed springs, godspeed swaybar endlinks and HP Tuners. I have done a LOT to it. Next up is a ZZP turbo. Just gotta come up with a grand for it. I tried to install those 80# injectors the other day and it wouldn't idle. I think I went too big, as it was just running pig rich. Lol. I am actually looking to return them or sell them unless someone has any tips on how to lean the thing out.


----------



## WyoCruze (Nov 7, 2019)

I am no expert but the bigger injectors probably require a tuning adjustment to take full advantage w/o compromising idle and drivability. I just recieve the Q-shifter short throw linkage for my 6spd. But, it is 4F this morning and my wifes car is in my garage, I hope to put it on before I install the new clutch over Thanksgiving week. So, do you like the ZZP hardware and support? I have a bunch of things on my wishlist but figured I better have a good clutch and the brake upgrade before I started adding more horsepower. I have the ZZP turbo on my list but it is last as I dont usually run near 6k rpm and I am not sure it will help that much in the lower revs. My next parts scheduled after the brake upgrade will be the ZZP Stage I kit and the mid-pipe, I already have the Magnaflow cat-back dual outlet exhaust and it was a drastic improvement. Have you had any issues running catless, that mid-pipe is about $100 cheaper than the spun metal cat version?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The turbo only adds to the top end, not much benefit in low end and actually might slow you down.


----------



## WyoCruze (Nov 7, 2019)

Just got the short throw shifter in about 30min ago. Amazing how much better it feels. Still easy to blow the 1-2 shift, but the accumulator bypass is next. Now if I can just get a clutch kit in a reasonable time, it is currently backordered due to the GM strike. Sigh....


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

I would do an industrial grey or metallic silver. Gives it a more performance look instead of a color. While we're talking about engine compartments does anyone make a gas strut kit to replace the fixed prop rod for the hood support?


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

RoninDusette said:


> I just installed my tower brace today. 5 minute install. I don't like the white because it obviously doesn't fit the color scheme. I'm thinking black, but some cats are saying make it red. What do you think?


What tools did ya need for install? 24mm strut rod socket? 24mm offset wrench?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Striper1 said:


> I would do an industrial grey or metallic silver. Gives it a more performance look instead of a color. While we're talking about engine compartments does anyone make a gas strut kit to replace the fixed prop rod for the hood support?


@RoninDusette said he was going to write a How-To on how to do this.


----------

